# More heavy bag work and then tree hitting.



## Ironbear24

As usual be mean, be brutal and more importantly be constructive, I feel like I have gotten better as of late and a big part of that is because of the constructive criticism I get from this place. 

WIP2.avi


----------



## Dirty Dog

I'll try not to be mean, and hopefully constructive. As always, bear in mind that all replies will be biased towards the way the respondent does a particular technique, which may well vary from what you're being taught.
That said...

The idea of a spinning kick is to use the spin to generate momentum, AKA power, for the kick. You're spinning, stopping, and then kicking, which both slows the kick and loses all the power a spin can generate. You're also telegraphing the kick with the little stutter step thing it looks like you're doing. As far as the kick itself goes, I'd say you're turning too far for a back kick, not far enough for a side kick. Your hand position during the kick is pretty good.

Your roundhouse kick is also telegraphed, though not as badly. It's lacking power, though, and although I cannot see your feet, I suspect it's because you're not pivoting the supporting foot. Nor are you kicking through the target (you cannot, without pivoting, because the knee of your supporting leg doesn't work that way...). I'd also suggest flexing the knee more while bringing your leg up. You're raising your hands a lot during the kick, exposing yourself to some painful counters. Again, not being able to see your feet makes it difficult to assess, but it looks as if you might be doing this to help you bounce up on your toes or something to kick higher. Your flexibility seems to have improved from my memory of your prior videos.

Keep it up...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

I have no comment on the spin kicks, as I struggle with those as well so can't give the best advice. Your punches are also different than mine, but fairly certain that is due to stylistic differences more than anything so no comment there. However, for your roundhouse like Dirty Dog said you need to make sure you pivot, and watch what you do with your hands, especially on the first two roundhouses that you show. Might be useful to practice your kicks on someone, and have the through light jabs as you land your kick to make you more aware of when you do or don't have your hands protecting you while you kick.


----------



## Ironbear24

I am pivoting, but from the sounds of it I have to put more emphasis on the pivoting. Maybe I am not pivoting enough and I don't realize it? But I will work on my hand placement for sure and keep training hard. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## JowGaWolf

I saw your first video and I can see some improvement.  I wish I could give you some tips on the techniques but we don't train the same fighting system.  The best that I can do is give you my perspective as a Kung Fu practitioner. So here goes

The roundhouse kick looks like it's giving your some problem. My first thoughts about it is that you may be kicking a littler higher than what is comfortable for you (usually due to kicking outside of your range of flexibility). It's either that or you are just too upright when you throw the round house.   The other problem, I'm certain of is that drop your leg down after the round house kick. Dropping the leg like that would make it easier for me to catch that leg.  There are times when you can drop the leg after the kick but it's usually done as a bait to occupy the hands, so that you can punch the person.  The difference is that the bait isn't a committed kick.

The thrust punch (at 0:50) requires that you step first and then punch. You are stepping and punching at the same time which makes the punch weaker.  In Jow Ga I would take a step first and I would punch as soon as my stepping foot roots.  From the outside it seems like it's all one movement but it isn't.  If you watch your video you will see that you actually hit the bag before your stepping foot roots.

As for the tree, I couldn't tell what your goal was.  It looked as if you were hitting it a little hard.  If you scraped your knuckles then it means you were hitting with incorrect technique, meaning that your fist wasn't moving straight in and returning straight back.

You are big guy, so I don't know if that's why you have "chicken wings" (punching with elbows out).  Punching in general no matter the system, you want to start your punch with elbows pointing down.  Even when I do hooks, I start with my elbows pointing down. There are some punches where the elbows will be out, but for jabs you want those things in as much as possible.  It could be that your body build is what makes your elbows turn out like they do.  If you stand with the side of your body next to a wall with your punching arm between your body and the wall. You should be able to throw a punch without your elbow hitting the wall.
You want to stand next to the wall like this girl in the video. But you want your shoulder to touch the wall. From that position you should still be able to throw a punch without your elbow hitting the wall.  If your elbow is hitting the wall then it means your elbow is turning outwards as you punch.  You want to minimize that as much as possible. Let me know if my description isn't clear and I'll post a picture or video showing exactly what I'm talking about.





If you are punching the tree to work on your punching technique, then I can make a video showing you how to do that.  If you are working on trying to punch the tree to build up your knuckles then there are probably some better ways accomplish that without destroying your knuckles.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Ironbear24 said:


> I am pivoting, but from the sounds of it I have to put more emphasis on the pivoting. Maybe I am not pivoting enough and I don't realize it? But I will work on my hand placement for sure and keep training hard. Thanks for the tips.


It's possible that it's something else since we can't see your feet. Focus on your pivot when you throw the roundhouse, but also check with your sifu to see if he thinks you're not pivoting enough (you should be doing that anyway with most of the advice you get here, but make sure you do for that in particular)


----------



## Dinkydoo

Just to add on what's already been said - and not wanting to give duplicate advice - I'd say: 

You need to stay 'in character' more after you've finished a combo. Keep focussed on the bag, do not use your hands to stop it but rather footwork to move around the target and let the bag bounce off your guard, if you must. You should be training good habits here, the bag can't hit back, but an opponent will. 

You seem to be rushing your combos, which may be impacting on your roundhouse kick. For the jab-cross-roundhouse you'll get much better power if you focus on it like 'one-two-reset-kick' - and this allows you to break it down and get your technique down. A club I used to train at did those jab-cross-roundhouse combos and honestly, I don't like them at all. You simply cannot get much power in a kick that you're throwing like that once the hip is already turned at the end of a good cross. It can be quick and good for point sparring, but during a continuous format someone will definitely just shrug that off and keep coming at you . 

Combos of punches, your hands are too low. Each punch should more or less return to guard. Lots of fighters - mma in particular - keep their hands low, but that is partially due to takedown defense and because their style uses very high level footwork and head movement to keep distance control - try blocking with those tiny gloves and you'll realise just how stressful it is trying to take lots of shots on your guard. Anyway, at this level - and my own - having a good guard is important. If you try to fire out a 4/5 combo with loose hands like that against anyone with a tight guard themselves then you're going to eat some punches by the time you even get to punch number 3 or 4 in the combo. 

Keep at it man.


----------



## Jaeimseu

As I think Dirtydog said, you need to decide if you want to do a back kick or "spinning" side kick. But either way, you need to lift your knee more (imo) so that your kick is moving into the target and not moving upward as much. 

Your roundhouse kick, as also mentioned, seems to lack some power. To me, it looks like you're kicking with your leg and not engaging your hips. This could be caused by an insufficient pivot. 

It's great that you have the guts to put yourself out there. Keep at it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka

Stay at it, bro, keep up the good work.

As for the tree, we do it differently in American Karate.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

I think others have already made the points I wanted to make, but I'll mention them again to emphasize their importance.

Get your elbows down by your ribs. The way you have them chicken-winged out now exposes your ribs, telegraphs your punches, and costs you power.

Pivot more on that roundhouse kick.

As Dinkydoo mentioned, "stay in character" after a combination. (I like that phrase.) Don't throw a combination and then immediately reach out to catch and reset the bag. Keep your guard up, move off at an angle, if you need to stop the bag you can hit it with another strike as it swings back.

The fact that the bag is swinging away so much shows that you are still pushing too much with your punches. Remember that you only need a split-second to transfer the energy from your punch into your target. Everything after that is just pushing. The ideal would be to feel the bag folding around your punch, not swinging away.

I'm not sure what the point is of the tree punching. You can't develop proper technique that way. If you're working on hand conditioning, I would recommend more of a progressive build up.

The good news is that I can see noticeable improvement since your last video. Your elbows are tighter in than they were. Your balance is better. You aren't looking at the camera so much. Keep working at it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Good on you for continuing to work on it, and for posting your video.  Very brave, and commendable.

That said, what everyone else said, and when punching, quit pushing the bag!  You're a big guy like me, you can generate tons of power if you relax and use your core to power your punch instead of your arms and shoulders.


----------



## JR 137

As has been said so many times (and should kept being said), I don't know your system, so what I'm going to say may be contradictory.  Always take your teacher's word over ours.  That being said...

Punching -
As been said, your elbows shouldn't be up and pointing out to the sides.  Forget about protecting yourself for a minute; with your elbows up and out, you can't generate much more power than you currently do.  It also shortens your reach.  The way you're punching, you're only hitting with your hands, shoulders, and a little bit of your chest.  You're not throwing any weight behind your punches because there's no rotation of your spine, hips, and push from your legs and feet.  You're turning the upper 1/3 of your back at most, and there's very little turning of that 1/3.  You can't get any snap to your punches that way.  I'm not talking about a quick snap without any real power behind it, I'm talking about snap like Mike Tyson.  Maybe pop is a better word.  

Keeping your elbows down and in by your side, you'll be able to hit with your entire body.  Driving off the back foot and torquing your hips will cause your waist and trunk to follow, and the shoulder and arm will already have a ton of momentum behind them before they even really start moving.

There's a reason why TMA practice punches with the fist chambered at the waist or at the armpit.  While no one (or at least no one should) fights this way, when taught properly it teaches proper mechanics.  From the chambered position, bring the fist up near shoulder level, and the elbow out a few inches, keeping everything relaxed.  Fine then be it to your natural position within a few inches forward from you, closer to you, up, down, etc.  Practice throwing punches out of that position and see how it feels.  Don't go all out, just get a feel for it.  As it gets more comfortable, increase speed and power.

Roundhouse kick -
I can't see if you're pivoting or not.  What I immediately see is your leg is straight and all your power is coming from your hip.  As you bring your leg out to the side, bend your knee.  Think of throwing a knee kick from the outside in, and then straightening your knee out, hitting with the shin.  Same principle as in punching, the momentum from your bent leg coming around is going to give that knee extension the power.

Perhaps a better way of explaining it is the roundhouse should be very similar to a front kick.  Front kick gets its power when you lift the knee then kick forward by straightening the knee after its at its high point.  Do the same thing with roundhouse, only the the knee is coming out from the side instead of straight in front of you.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dirty Dog

JR 137 said:


> There's a reason why TMA practice punches with the fist chambered at the waist or at the armpit.  While no one (or at least no one should) fights this way, when taught properly it teaches proper mechanics.



Meh.... I don't think this is entirely correct. While your hands are not chambered in the guard, there are certainly plenty of examples of professional fighters throwing punches from the traditional high or low chambered position.









While throwing the left hand, the right hand is pulled back to what is pretty clearly recognizable as the traditional high chamber.






Here the right hand is extending, while the left is being pulled back to the traditional low chamber position.

Not every combination will be thrown from the traditional chambers, but it's obvious that when maximum power is desired, the strike will be thrown from deep chamber.
And yes, it's true that the hand positions in forms are somewhat stylized and exaggerated when compared to actual fighting.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

I think the point being made is that when a person takes the time to learn the body mechanics behind throwing a proper punch, they can throw a reasonably powerful punch from nearly any position.  But parking the fists on the hips in the beginning is conducive to learning that kind of power generation.  That's my take on it, anyway.


----------



## JR 137

Bill Mattocks said:


> I think the point being made is that when a person takes the time to learn the body mechanics behind throwing a proper punch, they can throw a reasonably powerful punch from nearly any position.  But parking the fists on the hips in the beginning is conducive to learning that kind of power generation.  That's my take on it, anyway.



That was a exactly my point.



Dirty Dog said:


> Meh.... I don't think this is entirely correct. While your hands are not chambered in the guard, there are certainly plenty of examples of professional fighters throwing punches from the traditional high or low chambered position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While throwing the left hand, the right hand is pulled back to what is pretty clearly recognizable as the traditional high chamber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the right hand is extending, while the left is being pulled back to the traditional low chamber position.
> 
> Not every combination will be thrown from the traditional chambers, but it's obvious that when maximum power is desired, the strike will be thrown from deep chamber.
> And yes, it's true that the hand positions in forms are somewhat stylized and exaggerated when compared to actual fighting.



I meant that people shouldn't have their hand chambered in a fighting stance/guard.  I'm referring to the point fighters walking around in a deep forward leaning stance with their back hand chambered.

The hand can and usually should chamber JUST before throwing a punch, especially a power punch.  Your post is absolutely correct IMO, I was just referring to when someone is "squared off," not during an actual exchange.


----------



## MAfreak

when i stop a heavy bag when it swings back to me, i do it with a block, i mean a raised knee and both forearms before my tucked in face. i would recommend that for you too. from there you can also strike it again instead of making the short break to hold the bag.


----------



## Dirty Dog

MAfreak said:


> when i stop a heavy bag when it swings back to me, i do it with a block, i mean a raised knee and both forearms before my tucked in face. i would recommend that for you too. from there you can also strike it again instead of making the short break to hold the bag.



I agree. Treat it like an opponent. Dodge it. Stop it with a strike. Block it.


----------



## drop bear

Dirty Dog said:


> Meh.... I don't think this is entirely correct. While your hands are not chambered in the guard, there are certainly plenty of examples of professional fighters throwing punches from the traditional high or low chambered position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While throwing the left hand, the right hand is pulled back to what is pretty clearly recognizable as the traditional high chamber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the right hand is extending, while the left is being pulled back to the traditional low chamber position.
> 
> Not every combination will be thrown from the traditional chambers, but it's obvious that when maximum power is desired, the strike will be thrown from deep chamber.
> And yes, it's true that the hand positions in forms are somewhat stylized and exaggerated when compared to actual fighting.



The fist is most natural resting at about shoulder level.  So they tend to set back there.

The issue is it then does not do much to stop you being punched in the face.

PAC man has hands all over the shop.


----------



## drop bear

MAfreak said:


> when i stop a heavy bag when it swings back to me, i do it with a block, i mean a raised knee and both forearms before my tucked in face. i would recommend that for you too. from there you can also strike it again instead of making the short break to hold the bag.



That bag really doesn't help things either. It was way too swingy.


----------



## drop bear

Your spinning kick should not end in that side kick shape. It needs to be more tucked and more of a back kick.


----------



## Dirty Dog

drop bear said:


> Your spinning kick should not end in that side kick shape. It needs to be more tucked and more of a back kick.



Not if it's intended to be a spinning side kick...
Currently, which one it's intended to be is unclear.


----------



## Ironbear24

drop bear said:


> That bag really doesn't help things either. It was way too swingy.



It's 100 pounds. I need to get a heavier one so it won't swing too much.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Ironbear24 said:


> It's 100 pounds. I need to get a heavier one so it won't swing too much.


It's not the bag it's your punching technique. You need to hit with proper technique so it won't swing as much.  If I can hit a 30 pound bag without it swinging like the bag you are hitting then you should easily be able to punch a 100 pound bag without it swinging.

Here's the difference










Not sure what the weight is of the bag below but you can actually see the force of the punch come out the other side of the bag.  When you use correct punching technique you'll get the same result regardless of the weight of the bag.  The lighter the bag the better you'll have to be with your punching technique.  A heavier bag will just hide your poor punching technique and you'll never be able to truly punch with power.


----------



## JR 137

drop bear said:


> That bag really doesn't help things either. It was way too swingy.



It's not the bag, it's the OP pushing the bag instead of hitting it.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Ironbear24 said:


> It's 100 pounds. I need to get a heavier one so it won't swing too much.


You can always push the bag, let it swing away, when the bag swing back toward you, you then throw your punch or kick. A "head on collision" situation will be the most realistic training IMO.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

drop bear said:


> Your spinning kick should not end in that side kick shape. It needs to be more tucked and more of a back kick.


That look like a back kick to me. I thought

- back kick is linear, and
- spinning kick is circular.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Kung Fu Wang said:


> That look like a back kick to me. I thought
> 
> - back kick is linear, and
> - spinning kick is circular.



Depends. If your spinning kick is truly circular, it's going to be a hook kick, roundhouse, or crescent kick. Depending on where the turn stops, the linear versions could be a back kick or a side kick.


----------



## Dinkydoo

Kung Fu Wang said:


> That look like a back kick to me. I thought
> 
> - back kick is linear, and
> - spinning kick is circular.


I familiarise more with this terminology too.

'Spinning kick' for me would always be whipped like a hook kick unless we're at close range. 

Back kick has a side kick variant that I prefer over Drop Bear's example; I can generate more power and have a more fluid recovery from it back to stance.


----------



## JR 137

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You can always push the bag, let it swing away, when the bag swing back toward you, you then throw your punch or kick. A "head on collision" situation will be the most realistic training IMO.



That seems like a good way to hurt your wrists if the bag is heavy and/or swinging fast.  Instead of hitting it "head on," slip to the side and punch it.


----------



## Ironbear24

I don't understand how I am pushing the bag. The more force I put into any strike the further away it is going to go. Even in the videos you put up the bag is moving quite a bit aside from the bottom one.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

JR 137 said:


> That seems like a good way to hurt your wrists if the bag is heavy and/or swinging fast.  Instead of hitting it "head on," slip to the side and punch it.


It's like weight lifting, you start to lift 100 lb first. You then gradually get into 110 lb, 120 lb, ... You always let the bag to swing just a little bit, test your punch and kick, when you feel you can handle it with comfort, you then let the bag to swing a bit more.

You dominate the weight/equipment. You don't let the weight/equipment to dominate you.


----------



## Buka

First couple of minutes show a good example of punching, IMO. Might be worth a try.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Ironbear24 said:


> The more force I put into any strike the further away it is going to go


Not true. If you were to hit the bag with a baseball bat it wouldn't move far even through you are hitting it with more force than your punch. If you were actually do this you will find it very difficult to get the bat to move the bag. I can't remember how I figured it out because it's one of those things you'll learn and it'll seem like you have always known how to do it.

Maybe this will help you understand the difference of what you doing and what everyone else is talking about.  I wish I still had my 30lb bag so I can show you how it looks like someone tried to fold it in half.


----------



## Ironbear24

When sparring my punches do a lot of damage to my opponent, but if you say I can do even more damage and be quicker by doing this. Well then I have no reason to doubt you, my sifu has been telling me lately to retract my hands back quicker and don't let it "float" or "pose" so much.

Maybe this is what he means? I will try it until I get the hang of it and compare the difference.


----------



## JR 137

Ironbear24 said:


> I don't understand how I am pushing the bag. The more force I put into any strike the further away it is going to go. Even in the videos you put up the bag is moving quite a bit aside from the bottom one.



Watch Buka's video.  When the guy hits the bag, it flattens out, then the back side sort of vibrates before it swings.  The energy radiates through the bag.  Some call that making the bag dance.  The swinging of the bag is from his follow through of the punch.  When hit right, a bag will have that characteristic pop sound, much the same way a baseball bat will have when the sweet spot is hit (although it's a different sound).  Yes, the audio and video are significantly better in that video than yours, but I think you get the idea.

I'm sure your punches are quite hard.  But I'm also pretty sure they're about as hard as they'll get using the technique you're using.  Not to mention the openings you're giving your opponent.  Perhaps this stuff only happens when you hit a bag and not in sparring.

Trust your Sifu.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Ironbear24 said:


> my sifu has been telling me lately to retract my hands back quicker and don't let it "float" or "pose" so much


 Sound  accurate to me about not retracting your hands back quicker.

From a fighting point of view the longer you leave the arm out there more of an opportunity you are giving your opponent to take advantage of that arm.


----------



## Ironbear24

JR 137 said:


> Watch Buka's video.  When the guy hits the bag, it flattens out, then the back side sort of vibrates before it swings.  The energy radiates through the bag.  Some call that making the bag dance.  The swinging of the bag is from his follow through of the punch.  When hit right, a bag will have that characteristic pop sound, much the same way a baseball bat will have when the sweet spot is hit (although it's a different sound).  Yes, the audio and video are significantly better in that video than yours, but I think you get the idea.
> 
> I'm sure your punches are quite hard.  But I'm also pretty sure they're about as hard as they'll get using the technique you're using.  Not to mention the openings you're giving your opponent.  Perhaps this stuff only happens when you hit a bag and not in sparring.
> 
> Trust your Sifu.



Thank you, I think it is happening when sparring though, I sometimes take some mean hits during my strikes and that may be the reason why. Also we don't really use a punching bag often in the dojo, it is there but we often do not use it during class, so I think he is catching me do this in sparring, that or the wavemaster maybe?


----------



## drop bear

Dirty Dog said:


> Depends. If your spinning kick is truly circular, it's going to be a hook kick, roundhouse, or crescent kick. Depending on where the turn stops, the linear versions could be a back kick or a side kick.



Regardless he seems to be short changing his power generation. And that is because he is sideways before he extends that kick.

He can't go forwards from when he starts that kick.

If it is that side kick then he needs to chamber that knee.


----------



## drop bear

With the one two. You do need to work the hips better. Look at how you chamber for your elbow. It needs to be more like that with your punch.

With the transition from punches to kicks you have two choices either punch with your right hand and then pump the arm to get the right kick.

Or as a beginner punch with the left hand and then throw the right kick.


----------



## drop bear

Ironbear24 said:


> Thank you, I think it is happening when sparring though, I sometimes take some mean hits during my strikes and that may be the reason why. Also we don't really use a punching bag often in the dojo, it is there but we often do not use it during class, so I think he is catching me do this in sparring, that or the wavemaster maybe?



The way you set up with no angles square on and trying to throw those straight shots makes you a big fat target.

For your guard.
Just rest your right elbow on your chest and Nestlé your fist into your cheek. You can float your left out but don't chicken wing.


----------



## drop bear

Ironbear24 said:


> I don't understand how I am pushing the bag. The more force I put into any strike the further away it is going to go. Even in the videos you put up the bag is moving quite a bit aside from the bottom one.



OK. What would happen if you punched the bag two inches from your face.

Would the bag go backwards?


----------



## Buka

If I had a nickel for every time I've been punched in the face I'd buy a new car, probably a blue one, always wanted a blue car.

It's nice when you're pushed back from getting punched in the face. It gives you a bit more distance, like good footwork would do, and it avoids a lot of combinations from piling up. (Combinations make funny sounds inside your head.) When a good puncher hits you in the face there's a stagger to what you feel. Sometimes right away, sometimes a second later. Those delayed ones are the worst.

When you punch the bag, there should be sort of a pop more than a swing of the bag, there's a little bounce to the bag from a good punch, less so than a sway from the chains. An old trainer showed me something with hornets. He'd catch a hornet with one hand and punch his other fist into that hand - then separate his hands quickly. He would do that and say, "Speed in, speed out, that's how punches work."
The hornets never said anything. And I never saw him get stung.


----------



## Danny T

When punching correctly the bag will swing slightly but will dance more than swing. 
A lighter bag will probably swing more however this more due to the range you are punching from. A light bag will dance too much vs swinging too much.


----------



## Dirty Dog

drop bear said:


> Regardless he seems to be short changing his power generation. And that is because he is sideways before he extends that kick.
> 
> He can't go forwards from when he starts that kick.
> 
> If it is that side kick then he needs to chamber that knee.



That's basically what I meant when I said he's rotated too far for a back kick, not far enough for a side kick. I'd say he was too close to the bag, too, but that's a lesser issue.


----------



## JR 137

Ironbear24 said:


> Thank you, I think it is happening when sparring though, I sometimes take some mean hits during my strikes and that may be the reason why. Also we don't really use a punching bag often in the dojo, it is there but we often do not use it during class, so I think he is catching me do this in sparring, that or the wavemaster maybe?



If there's a heavy bag in the dojo, ask him if he can watch you hit it and evaluate what you're doing before or after class.  A lot of teachers like helping students individually before or after class more than teaching a group class (not that they don't like teaching class by any means).  As a school teacher I like staying after school and helping a student better understand concepts.  It gives me a chance to focus on him/her and their specific concerns.  All they have to do is ask.  I feel like more of a teacher during this time than any other time.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Ironbear24 said:


> As usual be mean, be brutal and more importantly be constructive, I feel like I have gotten better as of late and a big part of that is because of the constructive criticism I get from this place.
> 
> WIP2.avi


On your spinning back kick it looks like your kind of not telegraphing but your shuffling sort of maybe as an adjustment before you kick


----------



## Ironbear24

I tried some new things and took video of just my feet when practicing. On my roundhouses I was not pivoting enough. I was trying pivot the foot to 6 o'clock during the roundhouses and they endes up being more 9 o'clock. That is probably what the issue was. Kicking the heavy bag pivoting all the way made the power generation night and day, the bag doesn't fly back more but there is a much louder sound of impact and the bag shakes violently.

I am also able to put more of my body into the kick much easier now. As for the lunches I asked a guy who was hitting the bag at the gym to give me some advice. His technique and form were poor but he seemed to be able to make his punches pop naturally. 

He seemed very cocky and arrogant about it but I ignored that and was just focused on what he was doing to make his fists bounce of the bag easier.

I tried it and I am getting better at it but the bag still ends up going back pretty far.


----------



## drop bear

Ironbear24 said:


> I tried some new things and took video of just my feet when practicing. On my roundhouses I was not pivoting enough. I was trying pivot the foot to 6 o'clock during the roundhouses and they endes up being more 9 o'clock. That is probably what the issue was. Kicking the heavy bag pivoting all the way made the power generation night and day, the bag doesn't fly back more but there is a much louder sound of impact and the bag shakes violently.
> 
> I am also able to put more of my body into the kick much easier now. As for the lunches I asked a guy who was hitting the bag at the gym to give me some advice. His technique and form were poor but he seemed to be able to make his punches pop naturally.
> 
> He seemed very cocky and arrogant about it but I ignored that and was just focused on what he was doing to make his fists bounce of the bag easier.
> 
> I tried it and I am getting better at it but the bag still ends up going back pretty far.



Yeah it still will. Hitting the bag and then continuing to push is wasted effort. Which is a tiny technical difference to punching past the target.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Ironbear24 said:


> I tried it and I am getting better at it but the bag still ends up going back pretty far.


Have you tried to tie the bottom of your heavy bag on the ground?


----------



## Ironbear24

drop bear said:


> Yeah it still will. Hitting the bag and then continuing to push is wasted effort. Which is a tiny technical difference to punching past the target.



I think maybe that was what made me push too much. I was always told to pinch beyond the target and I guess I was over compensating trying to do that.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Ironbear24 said:


> I was always told to pinch beyond the target


You might have misunderstood the meaning.  It doesn't mean punch beyond where your target is standing.  It means that you should try to pick an area inside of target and aim for that.  If I'm hitting a heavy bag, I want to try and punch the inside of the bag and not the surface of the bag.  If I'm punching someone in the head, I'm not trying to hit the head, I'm trying to hit brain.   If I punch someone in the chest I'm not trying to hit the chest, I'm trying to hit the lungs or the heart.


----------



## Kickboxer101

May I ask what your style is


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

JowGaWolf said:


> If I'm hitting a heavy bag, I want to try and punch the inside of the bag and not the surface of the bag. If I'm punching someone in the head, I'm not trying to hit the head, I'm trying to hit brain. If I punch someone in the chest I'm not trying to hit the chest, I'm trying to hit the lungs or the heart.


Agree! You want to create a fast "vibration" inside of your opponent's body. In order to do so, how fast that you punch out should be also how fast you pull your fist back. I had experience on this once in my life. My opponent punched at my chest, he then pull his fist back, that create a vacuum between his fist and my T-shirt. When he pulls his fist back, my T-shirt was flying toward him.

When you hit on your heavy bag, if you punch fast and

- also pull your fist back fast, your bag will not swing.
- leave your punching arm straight and freeze into the thin air, your bag will swing away.

Here come an interest question. Is it wrong that when you train your solo drill (or form) to extend your punch, freeze into the thin air at the end of your punch?


----------



## drop bear

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Agree! You want to create a fast "vibration" inside of your opponent's body. In order to do so, how fast that you punch out should be also how fast you pull your fist back. I had experience on this once in my life. My opponent punched at my chest, he then pull his fist back, that create a vacuum between his fist and my T-shirt. When he pulls his fist back, my T-shirt was flying toward him.
> 
> When you hit on your heavy bag, if you punch fast and
> 
> - also pull your fist back fast, your bag will not swing.
> - leave your punching arm straight and freeze into the thin air, your bag will swing away.
> 
> Here come an interest question. Is it wrong that when you train your solo drill (or form) to extend your punch, freeze into the thin air at the end of your punch?




What tactical reason would there be to do that?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

drop bear said:


> What tactical reason would there be to do that?


If you punch me and I move back, most of your punching force will be cancel out by my body backward movement. If you use the shaking kind of punch (fast punch, fast pull), even if I move back, you can still hurt inside of my body.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Here come an interest question. Is it wrong that when you train your solo drill (or form) to extend your punch, freeze into the thin air at the end of your punch?


I think the only form that I practice that freezes the punches in the air is Gong Li Quan. It's not a part of Jow Ga but we practice it to help us to be big with our punches.  From time to time our big punches get smaller so that form is what stretches us out.

All of our other forms don't leave the punch extended unless we are simulating an arm grab.  For example, if you see me leave my arm out the next move will most likely be an escape from someone grabbing the arm. You can watch any Jow Ga form and almost literally call out when we will do an grappling escape. If the arm stays out then get ready for a grappling escape or a grappling technique.   In terms of striking and not simulating a grab, everything comes back just as fast as it went out.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Agree! You want to create a fast "vibration" inside of your opponent's body. In order to do so, how fast that you punch out should be also how fast you pull your fist back. I had experience on this once in my life. My opponent punched at my chest, he then pull his fist back, that create a vacuum between his fist and my T-shirt. When he pulls his fist back, my T-shirt was flying toward him.
> 
> When you hit on your heavy bag, if you punch fast and
> 
> - also pull your fist back fast, your bag will not swing.
> - leave your punching arm straight and freeze into the thin air, your bag will swing away.
> 
> Here come an interest question. Is it wrong that when you train your solo drill (or form) to extend your punch, freeze into the thin air at the end of your punch?


By the way the pose that the fighter is doing look like it's straight out of Gong Li Quan.  It's one of those forms where there's like 50 variations out there.


----------



## JowGaWolf




----------



## SenseiHitman

I really like that bag you are using. It is for serious training. Now as far as advise, I can't tell from the video, but I suspect you are not synchronizing your breath with your actions.  Once you get your breath working with your strikes they will burn less energy and have more power.  Slow down and make sure you are getting a good breath in before you do your strikes then when your lungs feel full and they want to push the air out, let them, and let that synchronize with the beginning of the strike you are throwing. This is to practice at the pace of your breath rather than force your breathing to catch up with your practice.  By practicing slow you will be more aware of the mistakes you make that cost you power and telegraph the strike.  After you have practiced the action many many times and it is playing on a loop in your brain you can speed up the strikes but do not rush the breath take a nice deep breath before you strike.  Of course this it to develop the habit of synchronizing your breath with your actions.  Once the habit is deeply set, speed up your practice to keep it real. By then, you will have removed a lot of the mistakes the others have pointed out before me.  For example the lines of force, the telegraph, not snapping blows back, not taking advantage of all the torque available,  etc. 

As far as the tree goes.  when I was training I did use a tree for punches kicks elbow knees etc.  I also struck it with weapons.  I never struck a tree so big, I used small one that would give when I struck it and I was very careful to avoid striking till blood was drawn.  I did not strike beyond the layer of bark with any weapon and I only tapped the tree with my knuckles.  I did this so they would get some callous so they would not get cut if I hit the wrong surface area in a self defense situation.  Find a little tree that bends and slow down and make sure you are synchronizing your breath with the blow.


----------

